# Electric Lake 6/21



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

I have never been to Electric Lake, so decided to hit it up today for the first time today. Slept in and finally made it up to Electric around Noon.. Just in time for the rain and hailstorm. Yeah I'm pretty nuts I guess. I kept at it despite the fact that i broke the tip off my flyrod and the batteries died on my fishfinder after an hour in the rain but I wasn't gonna let that keep me down... I weathered the nasty storm and kicked around the North end of the lake. Fishing was slow but I managed to catch 6 and kept 3 for the frying pan... Water temp was about 55-56 degrees and all fish were caught on a brown wolly bugger and a purple egg sucking leech... All and all a good day minus a few setbacks.

the hailstorm

















few eager cutts

















my catch for the frying pan









after the storm









Hope everyone had a good fathers day

Hounddog


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Sure is a beautiful place up there. Looks like the persistence paid off a little!


----------



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks for the support... i can't really tell if it was persistence or stubbornness but either way it worked out in the end.

Hounddog


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice bud. You're a nut out there in a tube like that. Sounds fun. Glad you were able to wrangle in a few.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

No lightning I hope. If there was you were sure taking a chance. Look like healthy fish. Be safe next time.


----------



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

no lightning. just hail pelting my head for 20 minutes. :shock: 

i will definitely be back

hounddog


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice one, dude!!!    :shock: 8) _(O)_


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

been a while since I was last there nice job... those cutts from there taste good BTW


----------

